# German Blue Ram sudden Death



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

Two and a half weeks ago I introduced two German Blue Rams into my tank from my LFS. Our water had the same hardness and I have never had any problems from that place except for one Guppy who developed a swim bladder issue two months after purchase and pasted away (she was pregnant too so i think it complicated the delivery, she was huge but didn't have dropsy). Things were going well until last week when one of my Cory Catfish started to look a little rough, white as snow with some red scratch marks on this side, within 24 hrs he pasted away. I did a 30% water change and checked my levels. Amm:0, nitrite:0 nitrate: just a small perception before after zero no where near 10. pH:8.2 (i know it's high but it's the same as the LFS) Last night my more colorful of the two GBR was near his cave very close to the bottom breathing heavily. This morning he was dead. I cleaned the tank, disposed of his body and checked my levels again. Same as last week. i did treat the tank with aquarium salt after the cleaning today. I don't know if the two deaths were connected or i just had a sick fish.

Stock list:
15 Guppies
1 otto
4 Cory Catfish
1 German Blue Ram


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

The white on the body with scratch marks sounds like he was shedding his slime coat due to stress, and was scratching against decor/rocks in irritation. But I could be wrong.
Be careful with the salt. Cories are intolerant to it since they don't have scales, they have plate armor like plecos.
I've no experience with rams, so I can't really say for that fish. But from what I've read, they're sensitive to begin with.


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

Your Ph is a little high for your Rams, they prefer more acidic water. I have a pair of rams in a tank with a Ph of 7 and they do fine but 8.2 worries me a little. Don't know if that has something to do with it but maybe that could've stressed them out and led to something else. Salt and Rams don't do so well together either so maybe a combination? I know it's been a couple of weeks since this thread started, is your other ram ok?


----------



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

Acutally she's thriving! She's big, a little dull in color but i got her some tank mates since after he died she started to hide a lot more. I got three new rams. (Checked all my parameters they were all perfect amm 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 1 ppm, They all seem to be doing well, The LFS had them in the same ph water as I do, and they seem to be doing alright although one of them still has his stress stripes and it's been about a week since I got them.


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

How big is your tank? And i'm glad that she's doing well!


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

I gotta agree with Bchbum16. Your PH is too high for rams. I wouldn't expect them to live longer then a few months.


----------



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

It's a 55 gallon and in all of my research I found that for Rams ph doesn't really matter as long as they are acclimated properly and it remains the same. They just won't be able to spawn successfully in ph that high.


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

They might do well for a little while but i feel that anything could push them over the edge. If it were closer to 7 then maybe they'd be fine... I don't know how long they'll be ok though...


----------



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

So how do i lower the ph safely and effectivly? I don't want to harm my fish in anyway and I need some sort of aggressive fish for my guppy fry that won't harm my guppies


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

There are many ways... You can use peat moss to lower your ph some... That's that I use to soften my water a little... I'd ask others on the forum who may be a bit more knowledgable on that subject


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorafish said:


> *I've no experience with rams*, so I can't really say for that fish. But from what I've read, they're sensitive to begin with.


Experience: it makes a difference. People ask for your experience.


----------

